# Tooele county



## Rjames89 (Apr 27, 2016)

I've seen turkey in middle canyon. My question is, is it a legal area to hunt the general season hunt. I have called dwr and they said they wernt sure.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes.....The gate is still locked so you may have a long walk.


----------



## Rjames89 (Apr 27, 2016)

Thank you. I'm up for the walk. I watched a good size flock all winter at the bottom of the canyon.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

They like that fenced in area.;-)


----------

